# how to renew existing Australian PR while living overseas?



## noor khan (Apr 6, 2013)

got PR on espouse visa now v r living overseas.. how can i renew my PR again? plz tell me the rules n procedure?


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

i havent done it but you will have to contact local consulate. Check their website.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

You cant renew PR. 

When did you get granted your spouse visa? And when were you last in australia? Have you actually lived there?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

I guess one needs to live min 2 out of 5 years to get RRV.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

In some circumstances such as being married to a citizen with strong ties in australia like a home or family you can get it with less. But generally you need 2 out of 5 years. 

If they decide to make a concessional RRV it would only be for 3 months so you would have to move to Australia quickly.


----------



## noor khan (Apr 6, 2013)

thx for ur reply.. i have been to Australia twice.. but stayed there total 25 days.. i cant spend time in Australia as i am living with my family over seas.. is it possible i get PR here without going to Australia? or if i enter in Australia before my PR gets expire (sep 2013) so i can get PR again/renew it and come back again overseas to my family? because i dont want to loose my PR as my mother n siblings live there!


----------



## noor khan (Apr 6, 2013)

got TR in 2006 got PR in 2009. last time i was there in 2009!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

If you enter Australia before your visa expires you can stay forever but from what you have said you dont qualify for a return residents visa and wont unless you actually live in Australia for some time. They changed the criteria last year so only those who intend on living in Australia now can have RRV and those who want one just in case they might want to visit or live there can not.

Your only other option us to have your spouse sponsor you again for a spouse visa. But if you got PR in 2009 how is your visa expiring in 2013?


----------



## noor khan (Apr 6, 2013)

*


_shel said:



If you enter Australia before your visa expires you can stay forever but from what you have said you dont qualify for a return residents visa and wont unless you actually live in Australia for some time. They changed the criteria last year so only those who intend on living in Australia now can have RRV and those who want one just in case they might want to visit or live there can not.

Your only other option us to have your spouse sponsor you again for a spouse visa. But if you got PR in 2009 how is your visa expiring in 2013?

Click to expand...

yes first i got 2 years TR after that 5 years PR (2009 to 2013)*


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Are you living oveseas with your sponsoring partner? If so you may be able to apply for citizenship. There is a ministerial exemption for people on PR visas so that time spent overseas with their partner can be counted towards the required four years for citizenship..


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

But if you read the exemption ones still needs to have lived in australia for at least a year and have strong ties ie family, citizen children, property or a job in australia.


----------

